
Ask HN: Who is firing? (March 2017) - aforarnold
Monthly listing of companies where people are being  laid of.
======
whoisfired
IBM Brazil laid off ~30% (25 people) of the Linux Technology Center staff.

See the first comment:
[https://www.thelayoff.com/t/JtAUPMv](https://www.thelayoff.com/t/JtAUPMv)

------
shivaodin
Akamai is firing a decent batch of people.

------
throwawaystar
The Grid

